# Tablet BIOS Language Problem



## aldouslls (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi guys,

I recently bought a tablet botebook in Seoul Korea, it's a Daewoo Lucoms Solo C920, the vendor warned me that the software included is not in English language but in Korean. It is pre-installed with windows XP and I think it would be easy to change the OS to an English version of windows XP. So heres the real problem, the BIOS of the tablet PC is in Korean language, is there a way to change the language of the BIOS into English.

Again, thank you in advance, any comment is welcome and appreciated.



aldouslls


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

There may be a setting to choose a language in the BIOS. I have seen English/Spanish/French as choices. 
If that's not an option, only way I know of would be to re-flash the BIOS with an English language version.


----------



## aldouslls (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the reply TheOutcaste, how do I re-flash the BIOS with an english language version? Is it the same as updating the BIOS?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, Flash=updating the BIOS. You would first have to find an English version of course. The English language site doesn't mention this model, nor have downloads for any models, and searching for "BIOS" on the Korean site didn't find anything with the Solo C920 mentioned.
The BIOS update for the Solo 2800 is an ISO file, so you would likely need a CD-ROM to update the BIOS as well.

And while usually safe there is always a chance that if the update goes wrong, it can turn the system into a doorstop, so make sure you have your data backed up
Make sure you have a fully charged battery and are running on AC power. A power outage during an update is never a good thing


----------

